# By Plane? Good or Bad?



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello everyone,

It's been a while since I've come onto the rat forums. I've been busy adjusting things with the rats, making new and big cages as I've got more rats! 

Anyway, the reason I've made a new topic is because two of the new rats I've got, I am giving away. The reason for this is because I have some good friends that have never had the joy of owning rats of their own. The problem is, they live far away and I'd have to travel by plane to get to them. I'm worried about taking the rats on a plane. I've never done it before, and it would take about two hours and a half. Is it safe? The little guys are only 11 weeks old and I'm not sure whether it will be good for their health!

I know someone else has already said something about travelling rats but they only mentioned trains.

Thanks.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Does anyone know if rats get sick on planes? Sorry, it's just I have to make a decision quickly! ..


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

I heard of someone in Australia that ships ratties over by plane but I dont know whether they get sick on them. I would say not as she wouldnt do it otherwise.

But maybe someone else can help out here! Sorry I guess I was of no help


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

most american airlines will not take rats at all.


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

My sister had to drive with all her rats from Cali-- because the airlines wouldn't take them, but also because she was scared that they wouldn't be safe in the baggage area which is wear they would have to be even if they had been allowed.

Anyway my sister is fostering 9 rats and already has six of her own


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I would worry about planes. It's been done I think, but a while ago. And I doubt it's comfortable, especially if they're in the baggage area, which sometimes isn't pressurized, and is almost never heated. I'm not sure how well rats can clear their ears with the pressure changes! 

Can your friends not get rats in their area? Or are these really special rats to them?


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Yes, you can fly rats. But you can not bring rodents into the cabin of a plane - they must be cargo. Some airlines do not allow rats even in cargo.

Rats can't vomit, so that isn't a huge concern.

The rat world seems to be split between if it's safe or not. I've been asked if I'll ship rats, and my first question is - Are you willing to pay the cost (about $150-200+, depending on the airline, and then add the cost of the the container, vet check, etc)? I've never had anyone still want to ship after hearing that.

Rats have died in cargo. So have other animals. So that's something to consider, though many animals are flown safely, of course.

I don't know if it's any cheaper if you are a ticket-holding passenger, though, which it sounds like you would be? I think, though, that you would still, according to the airline, be "shipping" them.

Most pro-shippers agree that it's best to ship more rats at once, rather than a few.

Here's some links about shipping/transporting via plane, if it helps:

http://www.afrma.org/shipping.htm
http://spiralgirl3.tripod.com/id18.html

You may want to set up a "Rattie Train" instead.  (Which means, transporters drive X-amount of distance, then hand the rats off to the next transporter, etc. Not an actual train.)


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

I think it would stress them out


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

wouldnt you have to quarinteene them. personally i would be what i could to try and not "ship" them


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the tips everyone. 

I would be flying over on the plane too with the ratties. I don't think I want to fly them over now. :? I do have to get them there somehow though. I've got a rat sitter watching my other rats while I go, and plans have already been made. Are trains better? I guess I could do that 'Rattie Train' but there would be a lot of driving involved.

Anyone got any more ideas?


----------



## Trika (Oct 25, 2007)

i dont have much experiance with shipping rattys but my uncle does and he has been shipping them on planes for years and he hasent had any problems yet. infact i just got my two rats in on monday and they had a 7 hour flight from ontario to british columbia with no problems whatsoever exept that they where a bit thirsty when they got here(one of them actualy seemed to enjoy the flight and the car ride home). so if you had the proper cage/box to ship them in they should be fine especialy on such a short flight.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Really?! Thats a relief. Do you know the proper cage/box I would need Trika?


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Call the airlines to find out what they would need, would be my suggestion. Best to know what the airline you're using requires, rather than find out you've got the wrong container to ship them in when you get there. I believe there are special rat-shipping containers you can buy, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Trika (Oct 25, 2007)

my rats where shipped in a small plastic tub with lots of holes drilled in it(with bedding and food in the bottom) but a small travel cage inside a cardbord box with holes in it is what my uncle uses most of the time(he was out when he sent mine) like Kimmiekins said you should contact the airline to see what their reqirements are.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

I contacted the airlines. They said, since rats are small creatures they can be part of my lugguge (no extra money needed). The ratties would then be separated from my luggage into an air conditioned, quiet and spacious room where they would stay until the end of the flight. They also said there would be someone in the room to refill any water or food that runs out. So I will be taking them by plane after all. I didn't expect the airline to even take rats, so I'm really happy at the moment.  

Thanks for all the advice and help everyone gave me.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow, that's nice! Which airline, if I may ask?


----------



## yashu (Sep 14, 2007)

What airline? Is this in the US?


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Update: I discovered that my friends don't have a staple diet for her soon-to-be boys. Does anyone know where to find a staple diet, in AUSTRALIA, which doesn't require delivery? I'm desperate because I'm leaving for the plane trip in six days! I know, so unorganised!

Please help. I've done a lot of research already, and haven't been successful once!


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

No this airline isn't in the US, yashu.  Sorry, most planes don't accept rats, especially in the US! I actually have to travel (by car) to an airport two hours away from where I live , and then board the plane.

Sorry that I haven't replied to the recent replies lately! I've been quite stressed out lately!!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

couldnt they buy their own rats?


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

i would worry about the diet when you get there.
the hardest part is getting the rats there via plane.
compared to that, finding a diet should be easy.
and it will be easier since you will be there to help them, one on one!

being on a "bag mix" for a week won't kill them, so if you need more time to get the staple diet you can give them the best bag mix you can find until everything is ready.

you should be able to find the components for a Suebee's mix (or the other version) at grocery or health food stores. you can try a feed store for pellets or blocks, but i don't know of any Australian brands...

good luck to you! enjoy the trip~


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

rat_ratscal .. to answer your question ..

Where they live, there is one pet shop. In this pet shop they only sell mice which they keep in a glass container, hay as bedding, and barely any food. They do not sell rats, and even if they did, I don't think I would want to buy rats from there!

My friends have decided that they'll look around for the best quality food they can find (even if they have to drive for an hour!)

Also, just in case your interested the this is the link to the cage they will be using: http://www.birdcagedesign.com/largebirdcage.html. It is a bird cage, except they have added heaps of floors, ladders and toys. They have also made the cage rat proof for small rats! Also thought I might add, these people have sent me many pictures (if you want I can share them with you all) and as far as I can tell, they have definately rat-proofed it! What do you guys think of it?


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

it looks like a mini-human house : )


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

I thought so too  . It looks much better with the levels, hammocks, toys and ladders in it though!


----------

